# Pix of my e39 and new hood



## 1ste39bimmer (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey guys I just got my new Seibon Carbon Fiber Hood. I couldn't resist I had to install it and take some pix.


----------



## 1ste39bimmer (Dec 2, 2008)

And here are some more


----------

